# Incorporation of Dubai LLC



## Black Jack (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best, most efficient company available to create a Dubai LLC company?


----------



## hugo_125 (May 8, 2013)

It would appear that as i am a new member i am not allowed to give recommendations on a process which i have just spent six months embroiled in. 

We all have to start somewhere on a forum and i don't see how being an expat in a country for 10 years means you have any experience with starting up a company.

Please do still PM for advice as hopefully they can't delete PM's as well!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The rules of the forum are for everyone, and are applied in such cases to dissuade over jealous marketers/sales people from spamming the forum. The only verifiable metric that exists to measure credibility of advice is the length of time one has been a contributing member. Also in order to receive and send pm's, member need to make at least 5 posts, genuine, relevant posts. If you really want to recommend the services just put the business name on here which can be googled.


----------



## hugo_125 (May 8, 2013)

I can understand that. 

See below a couple of companies that we touched based with before setting up the company within the last month.

Impact Business Services
Aseel Business Consultancy

There are also a number of services around that will do everything for you as well provide you with office space.

Sentinal Business Centres
Austrian Business Centre.

I hope this helps. The whole process can be done in a week assuming the money is in place and you are in the country to sign documents etc...


----------



## Black Jack (Jul 24, 2011)

thank you so much for your helpful post hugo,

i would love to send you a PM, so get yourself up to 5 posts so we can chat....


----------



## hugo_125 (May 8, 2013)

What sort of license are you going in for?

Are you expecting a lot of help from your local sponsor or do you just need your papers signed?


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

hugo_125 said:


> The whole process can be done in a week assuming the money is in place and you are in the country to sign documents etc...


Wow, 1 week?

And that includes all licencing from municipality? Leasing of offices? Visas? etc

I have been in discussion with the Links Group who came recommended from my home country consulate as a reputable business setup firm. They also have a relationship with the FDI council of Dubai.

I was aiming at slightly longer than 1 week to get a trading licence though , mind you we are looking at a mainland license and not a Free Zone

Dubai has established a 120 day license service, where if you do not need special permission to trade (i.e. food safety certificates etc. and you are low risk)


----------



## hugo_125 (May 8, 2013)

bongoman2 said:


> Wow, 1 week?
> 
> And that includes all licencing from municipality? Leasing of offices? Visas? etc
> 
> ...



Hi Bongoman,

We set up a general trading LLC not a freezone enterprise as there are certain restrictions we didn't want to deal with when being located in the freezone.

My week in Dubai went as follows:

Flew in Saturday Morning - Day of rest
Sunday - Met with Business services agent to discuss week ahead - Signed Tenancy contract with local office. _Bring cash or get cash for the deposit and first six months rent as they only accept local cheques or cash_. 
Monday - Money dropped into the agents account - Initial Trade name reserved 
Tuesday - Waiting Game
Wednesday - Initial Approval confirmed - Pay more money
Thursday - Signed documents in notary public with local sponsor.

We then left the country. If we had stayed then visas would have happened the next week

Wednesday received trading license.

Visa will take 4 days maximum for Investors then employess follow. If i'm being realistic including employess visas it's probably 3 weeks. But to have a company formed (i.e. a trade license) it is only a week.

I have been coming to Dubai since Jan 2012. So know the area well.

We had dealings with Links as we went to have a look at their serviced offices in The Bridge building in Dubai Sports city. Dealt with a great woman called Amy Webster. We were close to signing the office with them but they did not have their trade license in place. Definitely have a look at their offices though they came out as great value.

Good luck and if you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Good info thanks mate,

We are looking at a food trading licence, so ours may take a bit longer as we cannot use serviced offices. We will need to rent our own commercial property and then have this signed off by Dubai Municipality before the trade license is activated.

I also spoke to the FDI (Foreign Direct Investment) office in Dubai and they are very keen to help expats start up businesses in any way possible.


----------



## bongoman2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hugo_125,

what would you estimate was your outlay for the whole biz license/offices and Visas setup?

Approx dirhams?


----------



## hugo_125 (May 8, 2013)

bongoman2 said:


> Hugo_125,
> 
> what would you estimate was your outlay for the whole biz license/offices and Visas setup?
> 
> Approx dirhams?


Yeah our company is a fairly simple building product trading company so not too much red tape.

Our company consists of one investors visa and two employee visas. 

Including half a years rent up front it has cost ~DHS 130,000. Most of this is standard set costs. The variables are:

- How much you pay your agent to help you through the process - Ask at least three companies for quotes. I would say talk to the two i recommended above and Links. This will give you a good idea.
- How much you want to spend on a local sponsor (i assume you will require one) - You pay more for someone higher up the family hierarchy or for someone directly related to what you are doing who could aid you business
- How much you want to spend on office/commercial space - Location and quality will vary.

I hope this helps.


----------



## hugo_125 (May 8, 2013)

Also check out the link below it will help you with an estimate of your licence cost.

Pages - mossRD


----------

